# Jewel cichlids, need help With these cranky fish



## Timcyn7 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have just discovered I have a breeding pair! After seeing about 200 fry swimming around. Over the last few days they are vanishing. Would the parents be eating them? Also today I have noticed the larger one has turned a darker, blue color and seems to be chased away from the fry and the other partner. Should I take the parents out?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi How big is yur tank??? yu should remove the fish only if its life is threatened.
xris


----------



## Timcyn7 (Jan 18, 2012)

35g tank. Only fish in there. I'll see how things are in the morning :fish:


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

They could be eating the fry, but the fry could be getting sucked up into the filter as well. The loss of the fry all at once could cause some tension and perhaps cause parent to reject the other (I've never experienced that, but its possible). You're going to need to get some food for the larvae as they will have used up their yolk sac in just a few days. You'll lose more after the yolk sacs are gone as some will never figure out how to eat. The last fry I had I managed to save about 30 as the filter got a fair amount, I fed some of the fry to silver dollars, and some never ate food.


----------

